# Internet Browser Connection Problems



## gmat2000 (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my first time in the forum, so I will post as much info as I can. 
Basically, I am unable to connect to the internet with either IE or Firefox. The connection had been working great for 2 years until 3 days ago. 

I have Verizon Fios, I called Verizon, they checked my connection and said everything is fine. They ran a ping and said the connection is great. The little green lights on my router are all flashing. The tech guy told me that it is one of three problems. A virus - well for that I ran my avast software, found two viruses and deleted them. Still doesn't work. A firewall issue - the only firewall I know I have is Microsoft Windows Firewall.(although he said the modem has a firewall) I disabled it and still no internet. I think the third issue he said was the software was corrupted, and I would have to reinstall it. But this did n't make sense because neither IE or Firefox work. AOL doesn't work either, there wizard said that there were No IP routes. How could all three be corrupted. But since I don't have internet how can I load them up again.I am wondering if there is another firewall on my computer I don't know about. How would I find it, if that is the problem. Anyway, this is where I am at this point. Any help would be appreciated, I am about to call DELL for service, something I don't want to do.

Computer Specs are
Dell Dimension E510
Windows XP Service pack 2
Modem Actiontec MI424WR


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gmat2000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I ended calling Verizon Fios again, and this tech seemed to know more than the others, she ran the cable directly to the computer and the internet worked fine. she concluded that either the cable was faulty or the modem was bad. I got a new cable, nothing changed, then I got a new modem. The problem was immediately fixed. So for some reason the cable modem was damaged and no longer worked. Problem solved thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've already had one MI424WR die on me, and the current one has a firmware issue that Actiontec has yet to solve, so I don't have a high regard for their products at this point. :smile:


----------

